# Work Bench Finally Done!!



## adeptr (Jul 8, 2008)

I finally got my traditional work bench completed. 108 hours and many $$$ worth of Hard Maple later, here is what I got for it. :smile:










This was truly a pleasure along the way. If you want to read the whole story, following along with the building of this bench....it's on my website at: http://www.oldaveswoodshop.com/Workbench.php

Dave


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

wow.......fantastic job there......that is just beautiful.......if you need a place to store it please let me know.....i think I'd be able to find some space in my garage....free of charge of course......:thumbsup:


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

I think I'd call that a "dream" bench. Awesome work!

Rob


----------



## paramountads (Jan 23, 2009)

Really Nice looking table. 

I dont post much but a quick idea...

Im not sure if was discussed before but why not attach a "box" underneath the top with one end with a port to attach a hose. Sort of a downdraft table and work bench in one. My next "me" project will be something like this.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Adept,
Nice job on the bench. Looks better than the store bought fancy ones. Looks very solid and heavy. Good job,
Mike Hawkins


----------



## adeptr (Jul 8, 2008)

*Thanks for the comments*

I really appreciate the comments from you guys. As I indicated earlier (or maybe on the website)..............it's the trip through the process that gets my juices pumping. It just so happens that I want to get into some wood carving and needed something like this bench to hold the work without moving all over the place.

I might add...the plans for this bench seemed complicated at first but really was pretty easy to follow. I made this bench from Hard Maple but it could be made cheaper with other materials.

Dave

http://www.oldaveswoodshop.com


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice bench. Hope you have someone to pass it down to someday.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That is an awesome looking bench. However, I think that it is too big for your shop. Not to worry, I will be happy to take it away and dispose of it free of charge. Don't thank me now, it's the least that I can do for a fellow forum member. :thumbsup:
Ken


----------



## kziggy (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice job - looks like it has all the right features:thumbsup:. Wish I had the room for a piece that large. You did good.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice bench, I have been wanting one. I forgot about that issue of Woodsmith. I will have to dig into my stack and find it. A bench like that is very functional.


----------



## jfs477 (Jan 16, 2009)

sweet!!!!


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Very Very nice!Too nice to work on!--- Itchy--- Gimme Gimme Gimme.


----------



## gknight312 (Feb 25, 2009)

That's the kind of bench that you hand down through generations to come! Beautiful, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## BudK (Mar 6, 2007)

Beauty . 
Now ding that baby up ! You are going to have a great time with that bench . Use it in good health ! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bud


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful Workbench Dave! I would like to tackle making one of those some day, I'm a little hesitant with the price of maple


----------



## samcurt012 (Mar 26, 2009)

nice work


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Beautiful craftsmanship. That bench should serve you well for many years.

Gerry


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

That is definately a bench that can be the centerpiece of any shop! It is beautiful and the strength of that table has to be enormous.

I wish I had one. You said $$ for cost. What do you think the material you have in it cost you? Did you use 8/4 Maple for the top?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

*weight?*

I'm very curious as to how much that thing weighs. Are you able to move it by yourself? Do you know the weight?

Thanks,


----------

